# Josh Neer "I Won't Look Like A Little Bitch"



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Josh Neer has some heated words for Paul Bradley ahead of their Bellator 129 scrap this Friday. Neer spoke to MMAMania about what it’s like fighting Bradley, who claims the pair are friends, which Neer denies. First of all, we aren’t friends. You don’t fight friends. Anyhow, I didn’t even realize Paul was fighting at 170, I thought he was a middleweight. When Bellator approached me for the fight, they told me that Paul had already accepted it. If they came to me first I would have told them “I don’t really want that fight” and “I’d rather fight someone else,” but if he accepted the fight I won’t look like a little bitch by turning it down. So it is what it is. At first I didn’t want to fight him, but once they told me he had already accepted it, then of course it became personal. This is absolutely personal. I don’t care that we grew up near each other. - See more at: http://www.bjpenn.com/josh-neer-i-wont-look-like-a-little-bitch/#sthash.j4NFeY5z.dpuf


*Looks like Josh doesn't plan to be anybodys stepping stone tonight...*


Source ---------> http://www.bjpenn.com/josh-neer-i-wont-look-like-a-little-bitch/


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *Looks like Josh doesn't plan to be anybodys stepping stone tonight...*
> 
> 
> Source ---------> http://www.bjpenn.com/josh-neer-i-wont-look-like-a-little-bitch/


How'd that turn out?

Shame.. I really used to enjoy watching him fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Poor Neer looked like, well.....a little bitch.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Poor Neer looked like, well.....a little bitch.


Nailed it:thumbsup:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

You can tell this guy trains with the Diaz bros.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Neer was completely neutralized... Shit looked like childsplay...


----------

